

Show HN: My first JavaScript game/app - 404error
http://198.199.97.24/moolah/

======
404error
OP here.

FAIR WARNING: Aside from the Javascript course on Codecademy I have no prior
experience working with Javascript.

About the game: It's a simple memory game (match rapper faces), it looks awful
since its a work in progress. There is some jQuery code to handle animations
and other random things.

To do (Growing list): Add sounds for each pair of tiles. Fix the overall
presentation. Add a button to reset the board and add credits when the player
runs out or wins. I also need to figure out how to shuffle the board so that
the tiles are in different positions after refresh. I'm using an object to
hold the key,value pairs.

Request: Be brutal with your feedback, tough skin here. I'm not concerned
about what it looks like. I'm more interested in what others think of the code
structure.

Thanks in advance. Feel free to break it. :)

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Reading the source (app.js) I can see you've not used var to define variables.

I'd suggest reading this:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4862193/javascript-
global...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4862193/javascript-global-
variables)

~~~
404error
Thank you, I'll make that a habit from now on.

